# Fresh Ginger



## Roll_Bones

My friend gave me almost 2 Lbs of fresh ginger.  Very nice hands.  Very firm and clean.
I have frozen smaller amounts before with relative success.
I don't use much ginger, but when I need it I never have it.  So I am certain most will go to waste?  I hope not, but I am a realist.

Suggestions on storage, long and short term are greatly appreciated. Or any  ideas out of the box?

Thanks in Advance 
John


----------



## Dawgluver

Lucky you, RB! I freeze my ginger in a ziplock and grate as I go. I put the whole hand in and it lasts forever. Some here store their ginger in sherry, which also gives the sherry a nice flavor and apparently keeps for a long time.


----------



## blissful

I put the hand, broken up, in the food processor, then grind it until it has very small pieces, like minced. (I don't peel it unless it is thick skinned.) Then I put it in a container with white wine mix it well. It keeps in the refrigerator for at least a year and I use it in ginger tea and stir fries and curries.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm one who keeps fresh ginger in a jar of sherry in the fridge. It keeps forever as far as I am concerned - I've been using the same jar for at least 20 years. I just add more sherry and ginger as needed.

You could also make candied ginger with some of it, which you can use in baked goods like quick bread and cookies: https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/candied-ginger-recipe-1944906

This leaves you with some ginger simple syrup, which you can use to make apple cider cocktails or ginger ale.


----------



## Kayelle

I drink Iced Tea all year long, and keep a jug in the fridge at all times. I boil up fresh sliced ginger in water to add to it for both wonderful flavor and medicinal reasons.
 It claims to have diuretic benefits, and I've noticed a marked difference in my fluid retention since I've added it.
Here's more on ginger water..
https://food.ndtv.com/health/6-ging...u-should-have-a-glass-of-it-every-day-1692618


----------



## pepperhead212

I am jealous!  While I used to use ginger so often that I didn't even refrigerate it, I don't cook Chinese as often as I used to, but I still have to have it available when I want it.  So when I see some very fresh ginger, I'll buy a generous amount of it, peel it, and cut it into the usual sizes that I use in recipes. Then I put the pieces in an oversized strip of a 6" wide Foodsaver roll, and vacuum pack it, before freezing it.     Then, when I need some, I snip the tip off, cutting just enough to get a piece or two out, then I vacuum seal it again - this is the reason for the oversized bag. I do the same thing with galangal and fresh turmeric, when it looks really good at the Asian market. The stuff keeps forever this way, or at least until I use it up!


I actually have some "hardy" ginger (a perennial that survives my winters, that a Japanese lady gave me starts for years ago) growing out back,  that pops up every year.  It is used for the ginger shoots, that come up in the spring.  Every 3 years or so I have to thin it out, by digging it up in October , and dividing it, and that's when I  get some really fresh ginger!


----------



## tenspeed

I've been storing ginger in sherry in the fridge as well.  I've done it for decades.  I peel it before it goes into the jar, as it's easier to peel when dry.


----------



## Rascal

Freezer for me as well. Wrapped in cling film. I use it a lot.

Russ


----------



## taxlady

I freeze it and I have some in sherry. Learned the sherry trick here at DC. The frozen stuff just gets broken up enough to fit whatever container I'm freezing it in. I don't bother to defrost it to grate or slice it.


----------



## larry_stewart

I peel, cut into 1/2 inch pieces and freeze.  Take out what I need when I need it.  Lasts for months ( probably more, I just usually run out after a few months).

I peel by scraping with a spoon.  Saw it on he food network, and works like a charm.


----------



## bethzaring

I cut mine in 1/2 inch chunks and store in the frig in vodka.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Wow! Lots of good advice and out of the box thinking.
I think I will try 3 methods. 

1) Freezing - Should I peel it first?
2) Fridge with sherry - Peeled I assume?
3) Fridge with vodka - Or was that freezer with vodka and I assume peeled?

Thanks friends. I can really count on you guys!


----------



## medtran49

Candied ginger is good to eat just by itself.  Sweet and spicy at the same time.


----------



## Dawgluver

RB, when I freeze the whole hand I don't peel it, just grate, chunk or slice unpeeled from frozen. Your ginger should be nice and tender, you won't need to peel it unless you want to.

And I love candied ginger too!


----------



## Addie

tenspeed said:


> I've been storing ginger in sherry in the fridge as well.  I've done it for decades.  I peel it before it goes into the jar, as it's easier to peel when dry.



Do you use a spoon as recommended or a veggie peeler. I have a serrated peeler and it works like a charm on the ginger. Much better than trying to scrape the peeling off with a spoon. And quicker.


----------



## Andy M.

I have stored ginger both in sherry and in the freezer. The sherry in the fridge method is much better to me.


----------



## larry_stewart

Addie said:


> Do you use a spoon as recommended or a veggie peeler. I have a serrated peeler and it works like a charm on the ginger. Much better than trying to scrape the peeling off with a spoon. And quicker.



I have gotten bloody finger tips and knuckles from my serrated peeler, I'll stick to the spoon


----------



## jennyema

taxlady said:


> I freeze it and I have some in sherry. Learned the sherry trick here at DC. The frozen stuff just gets broken up enough to fit whatever container I'm freezing it in. I don't bother to defrost it to grate or slice it.



Me, too.  Both frozen and in a jar of sherry


----------



## taxlady

If you freeze the ginger and then thaw some later, the skin rubs off easily.


----------

